# Coyote



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Didn't get any deer this weekend , but I did wack my first yote with my bow.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good job man, one more fawn thats gonna make it this year!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice, kill them all!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

lx22f/c said:


> Nice, kill them all!!!
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


Obviously you don't understand the balance and need of predator-prey relationships and how they work. If you "kill them all," then other species will explode and cause the ecosystem to be unbalanced.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

To the above^^ comment. That very well may be true. But I shoot everyone of them that I see. Good job on the Yote.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Obviously you don't understand the balance and need of predator-prey relationships and how they work. If you "kill them all," then other species will explode and cause the ecosystem to be unbalanced.


That's where we as humans step in and "help" mother nature out with the thinning of the deer herd. Seems it would mean a larger and better deer population which in turn, would be more "harvest" and sustenance for us.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Coyote kill with a bow!? That's an accomplishment, congrats!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

altez said:


> Coyote kill with a bow!? That's an accomplishment, congrats!


2X..on the accomplishment with a bow. I shot one yesterday with my .17 and was surprised to find out from my landowner that Mason Co. will pay me $150.00 for doing so. Ears cut off and paperwork filled out.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Uncle Doug said:


> 2X..on the accomplishment with a bow. I shot one yesterday with my .17 and was surprised to find out from my landowner that Mason Co. will pay me $150.00 for doing so. Ears cut off and paperwork filled out.


Haha that's awesome! :cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

good job, always harder hunting the predators. Well done.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> That's where we as humans step in and "help" mother nature out with the thinning of the deer herd. Seems it would mean a larger and better deer population which in turn, would be more "harvest" and sustenance for us.


Right On! Never seen a county restrict coyotes hunting due to low populations. I think they will be just fine....


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done in deed!


----------



## MAFFU123 (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TXNavalOperator said:


> To the above^^ comment. That very well may be true. But I shoot everyone of them that I see. Good job on the Yote.


Carry on !!! Their worthless. It ain't true.


----------

